# nforce2 audio :( не регулируется громкость

## danzz

Hi, all.

Есть материнская плата epox 8rda3i со встроенным 6-ти канальным звуком,

точнее cmi9739a. Ядро 2.6.9.

Единственное, чего я добился пока - это чтобы звук хотя бы работал,

использую модуль i810_audio, но при загрузке системы он честно говорит:

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01,

03:02:53 Oct 31 2004

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] ->

GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 185

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device

0000:00:06.0 to 64

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: i810: NVIDIA nForce Audio found at IO

0xdc00 and 0xd800, MEM 0x0000 and 0x0000, IRQ 185

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6

channels.

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2

channel mode.

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: CMI97

(CMedia)

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: AC97 codec does not have proper volume

support.

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: i810_audio: only 48Khz playback

available.

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0, new EID

value = 0x05c6

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0, DAC map

configured, total channels = 6

Feb 27 17:50:44 sentinel kernel: i810_audio: setting clocking to 48648

В общем, играет только в 48Khz, и без возможности регулирования

громкости.

У кого-нибудь подобный набортный nforce2 звук заработал? через

oss/alsa/nforce драйвера от nvidia? Ставил драйвера от нвидиа, модуль

nvsound работает, но тоже без возможности регулирования громкости?

Как быть? (кроме смены звуковой  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

делаешь так:

 - убиваешь нафиг все эти nforce-audio придлуды;

 - лезешь в ядро и вырубаешь там все, кроме самой поддержки звука (должен скомпилиться модуль soundcore.[k]o)

 - компилишь ядро, потом в make.conf прописываешь 

```
 ALSA_CARDS="i8x0"
```

 - собираешь альсу

 - радуешься  :Smile: 

----------

## danzz

В общем, регулирование громкости у меня так и не заработало, даже с alsa, пробовал и в ядро и в модули компилировать драйвера.  

Ни aumix, ни alsamixer не дают менять громкость у PCM (т.е. даже бегунок не передигается), только mute/unmute. 

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1) 

0000:00:06.0 Class 0401: 10de:006a (rev a1) 

Когда в ядро вкомпилировал alsa, в логе было: 

Mar  1 03:36:54 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 21 

Mar  1 03:36:54 localhost kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64 

Mar  1 03:36:54 localhost kernel: intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49368 usecs 

Mar  1 03:36:54 localhost kernel: intel8x0: clocking to 47393 

Видимо от платы ещё такое зависит...

Но в любом случае спасибо за ответ.

----------

## fank

у меня 8RDA3+

насчёт громкости PCM не знаю, тоже поимел проблем с настройкой регуляции

так что проверить наверняка можно так

поставь какой-нить сервер звука, esd или arts, там должно заработать

некоторые проги просто сами не умеют использовать программное микширование для альсы, насколько я понял...

все эти мессаги нормальны, имхо

попробуй ещё включить в мплеере sdl - самая безглючная вещь для моего случая

----------

## danzz

 *fank wrote:*   

> у меня 8RDA3+
> 
> насчёт громкости PCM не знаю, тоже поимел проблем с настройкой регуляции
> 
> так что проверить наверняка можно так
> ...

 

Да чёрт с ним с микшированием.. громкость бы регулировалась  :Smile: , хорощо хоть в xmms в настройках плагина для alsa софтверно можно включить регулирование, сам xmms наверное делает.. хоть это радует.

----------

## x0ider

[quote="danzz"] *fank wrote:*   

> у меня 8RDA3+
> 
> Да чёрт с ним с микшированием.. громкость бы регулировалась , хорощо хоть в xmms в настройках плагина для alsa софтверно можно включить регулирование, сам xmms наверное делает.. хоть это радует.

 

Вообще должен тебя огорчить, в nforce2 ставят разные чипы! И как раз С-Media не имеет хардварного микшера. А АЛСА и ее драва ; - ничем не может помочь IMHO. У меня была мамка c nforce2 с таким же звуком. Теперь нфорс2 со звуком от ALC . Но есть одна для тебя приятная новость - звук на C-Media качественнее  :Wink:  . А с отсутствием микшера, придется мирится. Хотя может, что-то уже придумали... Или меняй на другую где южный мост не MCP, a MCP-T - там очень достойный звук. Тоже на С-Media, но не кастрированный.Last edited by x0ider on Fri Mar 04, 2005 11:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danzz

значит, мои предположения оказались верными, эх. спасибо за ответ, буду откладывать деньги на audigy 2  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

как-то это не по нашему получается, не смог заставить работать железо в линухе - покупай самую крутую железку...

слушай, если ты ещё не догадался, то у меня точно такой же чип как и у тебя  :Smile: 

а вот в помощь тебе ссылочка

регуляция громкости работает везде у меня, так что не поленись, настрой и сэкономишь кучу денежков  :Smile: 

народ, не ленитесь искать по форуму, тут просто тонны инфы полезной

и не думайте, что иностранцы все богатые и сразу бегут покупать новые железки в случае первой же неудачи с настройкой, все ваши проблемы (ну если не все, то подавляющее большинство - точно) давно обсосаны и решены !

Удачи !

----------

## danzz

Я уже неделю бьюсь, и по alsa-докам с их сайта пробовал настраивать и по wiki-странице для i8x0, но безтолку. Этот тред тоже глядел. Ну сейчас попробую примеры оттуда для .asoundrc подобрать, может, получится.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Я уже неделю бьюсь, и по alsa-докам с их сайта пробовал настраивать и по wiki-странице для i8x0, но безтолку. Этот тред тоже глядел. Ну сейчас попробую примеры оттуда для .asoundrc подобрать, может, получится.

 

вот наткнулся на ссылочку ток что

может поможет...

----------

